# Histriomastix



## Peter (Dec 11, 2005)

Does any one know if the full text of William Prynne's classic book "Histriomastix" is avialable in print or online?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think the full text is available online. It is 1100+ pages. However, the Prologue is available here.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 11, 2005)

I just read the prologue aloud to my wife in _Shakespearian_ voice, _dramatis personae,_ and all that. She was in stitches. Somehow, I think

1) he might have been offended, and
2) were he alive and saw our TV epidemic, he'd say, "Told ya."

[Edited on 12-12-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 11, 2005)

This book is rather expensive to obtain in the original. This is a listing at abebooks.com with some interesting facts about the book and author.

Histrio-Mastix 
William Prynne 
Price: US$ 2900.00 
Book Description: London: Michael Sparke, 1633, 1633. Hardcover. Book Condition: Very Good. 1st Edition. 4to - over 9Â¾" - 12" tall. Full-Leather. Very Good. First Edition. 4to - over 9Â¾" - 12" tall. William Prynne wrote Puritan diatribes against just about everyone and everything. His "literary" output was enormous. Histrio-Mastix is his most famous work and has the dubious honor of being the first English book to be publicly burnt by the Common hangman. His attack on stage plays labelled female actresses as "notorious whores," at a time when the Queen herself took part in Montagu's Shepherd's Paradise. Prynne was hauled before the Star Chamber, fined 5,000 pounds, expelled from Lincoln's Inn, had both ears cropped, and was placed in the pillory. Nathaniel Hawthorne immortalized his last name in The Scarlet Letter with Hester Prynne. This book is very uncommon to the market. Maggs offered a copy for $3,400 over ten years ago.


----------



## Peter (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> 2) were he alive and saw our TV epidemic, he'd say, "Told ya."



 I think we should stop and consider the wisdom of the puritans in this area of life.


----------



## Peter (Dec 12, 2005)

Chris and Andrew, thanks I saw those already though ($2900!!! is not worth it). But at least I know I can stop looking now. If the 2 PB researchers par excellence can find it then it doesnt exist.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 12, 2005)

Peter,
Keep an eye out for this reprint from 1974; but it seems rare too. Also, I cannot verify but suspect you can always check this book out in the Early English Book Microfilm series or even order a copy from Proquest. 
Main Author: Prynne, William, 1600-1669 
Title Details: Histriomastix / by William Prynne; with a preface for the Garland edition by Arthur Freeman 
Series: The English stage: attack and defense 1577-1730 
Publisher: New York : Garland, 1974 
ISBN/ISSN: 0824005961 
Note: Facsimile reprint of 1633 edition published London: printed by E.A. and W.I. for Michael Sparke. STC. 2046a


----------



## Peter (Dec 12, 2005)

The EEB idea came to me as well, and I have a friend who has access, but I don't know what good it will do me unless he can download the file and send it to me. Is that possible and legal? I noticed Amazon has the newer printing in their listing but none available. I'll keep an eye open. Thanks Chris.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 12, 2005)

Downloading the whole thing and forwarding it is probably a violation of the agreement the library has with Proquest. And I suspect Proquest tightened things up a bit since the SWRB affair.


----------

